# Sponge curlers chemo hat



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

My SIL is going through chemo for breast cancer. I told her about this hat and asked her if I made it, would she wear it. She said--definitely!

I don't have a loom so I just took a hat that I had knit and thread the sponge rollers through some stitches. I bought the curlers at the Dollar Tree. They have a variety of sizes.

The link and picture have been posted on KP before.

http://blog.knittingboard.com/archives/1747


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ooooooh I would've worn that hat during chemo. My cousin is starting soon and I MAY ask if she'd like one or maybe not&#8265;&#65039;


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

That is so neat. Thank you for thinking of us and posting the picture!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Then wear a scarf around that and there you go!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That does look a fun hat!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

that looks different. I like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Great idea! So many chemo patients are looking for a little fun.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

If I ever had to have chemo, I think I'd like to wear this

one.http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/PATThallowig.html


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your picture and comments.

The hat is really cute. I hope she enjoys wearing it, and good luck to her through her treatment and recovery.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> If I ever had to have chemo, I think I'd like to wear this
> 
> one.http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/PATThallowig.html


I love that! Would love to make one for bad hair days! I would need to do in machineknit as I do not handknit (just never learned  ) - maybe crochet it?


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

fun


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like a fun hat to wear.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I've made this hat. I love it!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Adorable! It would be cute for Halloween too! Many possibilities, and you are so clever to adapt this pattern idea!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I love this pattern!
When I first saw it I imediately went looking for the curlers.
I was so pleased to find them at the Dollar Tree!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

love it


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the picture. I have never seen one like it. Great.


----------



## dogloverks (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw this on here & made ome recently. Everyone that's seen it has loved it.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

What fun! I love it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the smile.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> Then wear a scarf around that and there you go!


 :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a hoot! Good for her that her sense of humor is still in tact. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Cute hat. Wishing your sister a speedy recovery.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is too neat! I have a friend who is going thru chemo right now but I know she would not wear this. A shame as I think it's a winner. Thanks for the post and the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> If I ever had to have chemo, I think I'd like to wear this
> 
> one.http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/PATThallowig.html


Nope, would not have worn this one.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Very unique


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it because it's so different.


----------

